# 2016-17 College Bowl pick'ems First set!!!



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2016)

The college bowl pick'ems are open to anyone wishing to participate!!!!

All right guys,
SpotandStalk ran away with the regular season trophy but the Bowls will be just as tough. Instead of by week, the games will be in sets. Because the bowls are played almost daily during december and january, the easiest way is to put them in blocks.  Same rules as regular season with one addendum:  No changes after the first game of the set has kicked off. You can edit or change all you want till that time but once kickoff has occurred, you are stuck with that lineup.
The prize list for the Bowl pick'ems is as follows:
rhbama3- crappie jigs and deer jerky
Kmckinnie- "something"
Elfiii- $25 Bass Pro gift card
SpotandStalk- "something"
Hayseed Theology- $25 Bass Pro gift card
Georgiadawgs44- BBQ Butt Rub
Browning Slayer- Bass Pro gift card
If anyone wants to donate something else, your addition will be appreciated!

It would take me forever to type out Bowl names and dates, so i'll just list the teams and you can track it down for additional info if wanted or needed.
Here is your first set and good luck!!!!

Saturday Dec. 17th to Friday, Dec. 23rd

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio New Mexico 23-20

Houston vs. San Diego State San Diego State 34-10

App. State vs. Toledo App. State 31-28

UCF vs. Arkansas State Arkansas State 31-13

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette Southern Miss 28-21

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa Tulsa 55-10

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky Western Kentucky 51-31

BYU vs. Wyoming BYU 24-21

Idaho vs. Colorado State Idaho 61-50

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion Old Dominion 24-20

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy Louisiana Tech 48-45

Ohio vs. Troy Troy 28-23

If i have screwed up somewhere, please let me know!


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 6, 2016)

what the heck, I go first 
New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## formula1 (Dec 6, 2016)

*re:*

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 6, 2016)

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2016)

hope i win, but i will pass on the butt rub.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2016)

New Mexico
houston
app st
ucf
southern miss
tulsa
wku
byu
csu
odu
navy
troy


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 6, 2016)

Saturday Dec. 17th to Friday, Dec. 23rd

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 6, 2016)

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## racedude45 (Dec 6, 2016)

Saturday Dec. 17th to Friday, Dec. 23rd

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## savannahkelly (Dec 7, 2016)

Texas- San Antonio

San Diego State

App. State

UCF

Southern Miss

Tulsa

Memphis

BYU

Colorado State

Eastern Michigan

Navy

Ohio


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 10, 2016)

Saturday Dec. 17th to Friday, Dec. 23rd

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## bullgator (Dec 11, 2016)

New Mexico 
Houston 
Toledo 
UCF
S. Miss
Tulsa
W.Kentucky
BYU
Colorado State 
Old Dominion
La. Tech
Troy


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 11, 2016)

Saturday Dec. 17th to Friday, Dec. 23rd

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 11, 2016)

Saturday Dec. 17th to Friday, Dec. 23rd

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 12, 2016)

What a bunch of I don't care teams!

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 13, 2016)

The college bowl pick'ems are open to anyone wishing to participate!!!!


Saturday Dec. 17th to Friday, Dec. 23rd
 Texas- San Antonio

Houston 
Toledo

UCF 

Southern Miss 

 Tulsa

 Western Kentucky

BYU 

Colorado State

 Old Dominion

Navy

Troy


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 13, 2016)

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2016)

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2016)

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 14, 2016)

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State


App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bump and please read Contestants thread!!!


----------



## Amoo (Dec 14, 2016)

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2016)

Saturday Dec. 17th to Friday, Dec. 23rd

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 15, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Bump and please read Contestants thread!!!



you do realize we have vol contestants in this thing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2016)

Bump for the late arrivals.
First game of set 1 kicks off Saturday! Don't wait too long!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Bump for the late arrivals.
> First game of set 1 kicks off Saturday! Don't wait too long!!!




lock me in for a BPS gift card in the donations.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> lock me in for a BPS gift card in the donations.



Thanks.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2016)

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy

You better be right about Toledo Spot. It's the only one I couldn't make up my mind on.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2016)

First games kickoff Tomorrow!!!!


----------



## willbuck (Dec 16, 2016)

Saturday Dec. 17th to Friday, Dec. 23rd

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2016)

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## arrendale8105 (Dec 16, 2016)

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## antharper (Dec 16, 2016)

New Mexico 

Houston 

 Toledo

UCF 

Southern Miss 

Tulsa

Western Kentucky

BYU 

Colorado State

Eastern Michigan 

Louisiana Tech 

Troy


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 16, 2016)

Saturday Dec. 17th to Friday, Dec. 23rd

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy

If i have screwed up somewhere, please let me know!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 17, 2016)

Saturday Dec. 17th to Friday, Dec. 23rd

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 17, 2016)

Saturday Dec. 17th to Friday, Dec. 23rd

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 17, 2016)

Mexico
Houston 
Toledo
UCF
Southern Miss
Tulsa
West Kentucky
BYU
Colorado
Old Dom
Louis tech
Troy


----------



## creekbender (Dec 17, 2016)

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## MadMallard (Dec 17, 2016)

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## JHannah92 (Dec 17, 2016)

New Mexico vs. Texas- San Antonio

Houston vs. San Diego State

App. State vs. Toledo

UCF vs. Arkansas State

Southern Miss vs. Louisiana Lafayette

Central Michigan vs. Tulsa

Memphis vs. Western Kentucky

BYU vs. Wyoming

Idaho vs. Colorado State

Eastern Michigan vs. Old Dominion

Louisiana Tech vs. Navy

Ohio vs. Troy


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2016)

Noon games kicked off at noon. 
I was in da woods and it took longer to get the bad stand down and the good stand up than i planned on.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 17, 2016)

What I win ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 17, 2016)

A used scratch off ticket.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2016)

San Diego State is crushing Houston.
Glad i picked them!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 17, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> A used scratch off ticket.



I bought me a new majic 8 ball


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 17, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> I bought me a new majic 8 ball



Mercy. Give us a chance.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2016)

eeeeeek   I'm elfiii bad at bowl games.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> eeeeeek   I'm elfiii bad at bowl games.


welcome to the realm of elfiiiisux pickers. I finished worse than that


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 19, 2016)

3 out of 5 so far,think my majic 8 ball is defective.Might have to polish up my quarter.The Indian fella that owns the store up the road washes his coins with milk for good luck,think I might try that!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 19, 2016)

Houston folded like a cheap suit. Stupid me. I believed Spot thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 19, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Houston folded like a cheap suit. Stupid me. I believed Spot thug.



Houston and Toledosux


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2016)

Tulsa leading CMU 20-3 with 4 minutes left in the 1st half.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 19, 2016)

wow, 55 to 3 now with over 12 mins left, glad My coin landed on Tulsa


----------



## racedude45 (Dec 21, 2016)

I`m 6 and 2 going in tonight's game, and I got BYU.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2016)

racedude45 said:


> I`m 6 and 2 going in tonight's game, and I got BYU.



You might be 6'2" but there have only be 7 games so far not 8.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 21, 2016)

lol, had me looking back at My pics. thought Id missed one.  Im 5 and 2


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2016)

bilgerat said:


> lol, had me looking back at My pics. thought Id missed one.  Im 5 and 2



Many are.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2016)

BYU and Wyoming playing in a pouring rain. Not gonna be much passing in this game.


----------



## racedude45 (Dec 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You might be 6'2" but there have only be 7 games so far not 8.



You are correct, I am in another Bowl contest and in that one we had to pick all the bowl games. I did not realize that we did not pick the AFR Celebration bowl in this pick em contest which Grambling state won. But after the BYU win I am now 6 and 2 in this one and 7 and 2 in the other one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2016)

What was i thinking picking against Idaho in the Tater Bowl?
They are crushing CSU 41-7 in the 3rd quarter.
I think creekbender and Jhannah92 were the only ones to pick this one correctly.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> What was i thinking picking against Idaho in the Tater Bowl?
> They are crushing CSU 41-7 in the 3rd quarter.
> I think creekbender and Jhannah92 were the only ones to pick this one correctly.



56 points scored in the 4th quarter. 
Final score 61-50 Idaho.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> What was i thinking picking against Idaho in the Tater Bowl?
> They are crushing CSU 41-7 in the 3rd quarter.
> I think creekbender and Jhannah92 were the only ones to pick this one correctly.



Seems like your on the way to keeping score.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 23, 2016)

wow, great defensive game I couldn't watch much of it, that blue field is too hard on the old eyes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2016)

La Tech upends Navy 48-45!
Troy and Ohio underway for the last game of set 1.
Go Troy!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 24, 2016)

I've yet to get a prefect score


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2016)

*Results*

Don’t you just love these interconference Bowl games.
Everyone in for set two?

Amoo   8
Antharper	7
arrendale8105	9
biggdogg	5
bilgerat	9
Browning Slayer	8
BuckNasty83	10
Bullgator	8
Chris 195 7/8	8
Creekbender	8
Elfiii	9
fish hawk	9
formula1	8
gacowboy	8
georgiadawgs44	7
Georgia Hard Hunter	8
Gobbleinwoods	7
Gold Ranger		6
hayseed theology	9
JHannah92	7
Kmckinnie	8
KyDawg	1
MadMallard	9
Madsnooker		6
Matthew6	8
Mguthrie	6
MudDucker	8
racedude45		7
rhbama3	10
savannahkelly	5
SpotandStalk	9
Willbuck	7


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks Gobble!!!!


----------

